
Steemit Community Will Launch Hive Hard Fork to Get Rid of Justin Sun - broomnap
https://forklog.media/steemit-community-will-launch-hive-hard-fork-to-get-rid-of-justin-sun/
======
reidjs
I’ve been pretty out of the loop in crypto but I am so anti Justin Sun. He’s
obnoxious, attention hungry, inarticulate, but with enough money that none of
those negative traits actually matter to people. The BitTorrent acquisition
was sort of brilliant, though.

------
joshmarinacci
Could someone give some context as to what's going on here? Is Hive a crypto
currency? Why do they want to get rid of this guy?

------
keymone
Stories like this always make me appreciate Bitcoin more. Satoshi disappeared
without a trace for nearly a decade already and yet the project continues to
work, progress and self-govern without a hiccup. That’s the ultimate
decentralization test.

~~~
lawn
The infamous blocksize debate disagrees that it's been progressing "without a
hiccup". It's instead proven that really beneficial upgrades can be blocked by
a small number of developers and a large amount of propaganda. This is why
Bitcoin fees have been so high.

~~~
keymone
The market, the miners, the developers, the merchants and the users - they all
disagree with you.

There’s been plenty of time for “the flippening”, and yet it seems that more
conservative system is valued more than rushed in non-solutions led by conmen.

The BCH split is in fact a perfect demonstration of how checks and balances
prevent any constituency from taking over the system. Miners own the hashrate
but they don’t own the protocol. Miners mine and get rewarded for it. Nothing
more, nothing less.

------
ornornor
I understood barely half of the words in the title. I must be getting old.

~~~
ogre_codes
Some Cryto Currency's Community will Launch a Hard Fork to Get Rid of an
Annoying Dude.

What continues to astound and fascinate me is how after all this time we still
have so many different crypto currencies. Also, how so many of them manage to
retain value after massive violations of trust and failures.

~~~
jvagner
Can anyone point to coverage of crypto companies from the perspective of how
they make money? I've never really dug into this, would love this decent
leads.

~~~
ogre_codes
I'll leave the web searching up to you, but fundamentally crypto companies
make money the same way banks do:

\- Transaction fees when you transfer funds in or out of your wallet. (or they
buy and sell at different prices which amounts to the same thing in the end)

\- Float on deposited funds

\- A few make money on other transactions or on mining.

The different currencies operate differently so the ways to make money as an
exchange vary, but transaction fees are usually the big way.

------
granaldo
Steem is down -30%
[https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/steem](https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/steem)

~~~
kevas
It went up 30%?! Wow!

